# Broken wing?



## looking4birds (Mar 4, 2010)

I think my finch has broken his wing... What can I do??


----------



## dingal2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

There is not much you can do really, take your finch to a avian vet or your local vet, Finches bones are so small, they may be able to do something but you got to be prepared in case they cant. I had a finch with a broken leg once, and had no choice , he had to be put to sleep,  but get him to a vet it mat not be that bad


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

sorry to hear about your finch, like dingle said there isnt much vets can do as there wings are so small and fragile, all they can really do is straighten the wing as best they can and tape it to the finches body, the wing will heal naturally but its unlikely he will be able fly again unfortunatly, i have had a few birds over the years who couldnt fly and i have a zebra finch i rescued who cant, i made ladders from bamboo canes for them to get around on some as tall as 6ft from floor to ceiling, they look great and the birds have had no problem getting around on them, its by no means the end of the road for your little fella


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

our budgie broke his wing, we took him to the vets and they couldnt repair it, it just has to heal on its own. It took a little while but his wing did heal up totally and hes fine now. Can fly and everything.
I think if its fractured they have to pin it otherwise it just has to heal on its own.


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

ahhh thats brill, you never know the finch might make a full recovery just like your little fella  fingers crossed


----------



## purplepink (Mar 5, 2010)

its unlikely you would find a vet that would attempt to fix it, some rescue workers do strap wings up, but not on something that small

it could be a sprain, i take it his wing is drooping, either way, he needs a few weeks rest, in a small cage were he cant flap around

i have had wild birds that return to flying after really bad breaks and some dont, but with a bit of thought to his cage he will manage even if he never flies again


----------



## looking4birds (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi

Thanks for all the replies.

We have bought him inside and he seems to be able to get about 3/4 inches off the ground to a perch. 

We are just keeping him nice a quiet and fingers crossed he will be ok. Will be calling the vets later for a chat.


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

let us know how the little fella gets on


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I would take him to vets to be sure.. when my mums budgie broke his wing years back we just had to leave it to heal as they are too small to strap up. If its a fracture on the other hand it will need to be pinned. Hope he is ok x


----------



## Lijhu (Nov 27, 2012)

Based on the kind of break, the actual bone involved , the kind of bird and the quality of treatment the bird gets, it is sometimes possible to fix a damaged side well enough for the bird to be introduced into the crazy. I have independently came back wild birds to the crazy properly following such an damage.


----------

